# Pacing Beads



## BKells (9 Jan 2005)

Are these even useful? I've been in almost a year, and I'm going to get some kit before I go away again this summer.. I see a few people with them on their crap vest/webbing.

My question is-- are paces counted often enough (do we do enough nav ex's) that they are even remotely necessary, or is it just a flashy piece of gucci kit?


----------



## Slim (9 Jan 2005)

I was armoured recce and used them quite a bit. My advise is if your in a combat trade, or even combat service/support I would get them. Keep them away in your ruck until going into the field, then haul them out and away you go...Just make sure you have someone show you how to use them first.

slim


----------



## Roger (9 Jan 2005)

It is one of those peaces of kit you never use till you need it. The fact is that most of us train in camps or bases that we have been going to for years and know the terain very well, but if you ever had to go on a recce or travel at night through the woods in the rain to reach a position, they would be very important.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jan 2005)

Everyone should have a pair of these (There are other methods that work perfectly fine, but pace beads are quit effective and simple, and make great bling-bling for your webbing)...

I don't get to use them that often because of my trade, but they come in handy when I do... mine are semi-permanently attached to my webbing (In that I never take them off).

I originally bought a pair from Canadian peace-keeper, but I didn't like them, the rubber discs were too difficult to pull up or down, and they didn't lie flat enough against my webbing... I replaced them with a home-made set...

- Pack of beads from Walmart (In flat subdued colours believe it or not! Had tons of beads left over, made up extras.) - $1
- Paracord - Free


----------



## D-n-A (9 Jan 2005)

My platoon in basic had to make them, used them a fair bit on course for the navigation portion and a few times in my unit also.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jan 2005)

Chop said:
			
		

> It is one of those peaces of kit you never use till you need it.



Out of curiosity, when else would you use somthing?


----------



## Korus (9 Jan 2005)

You don't even have to pay much, if anything for them. Just get some paracord, take out the centre, and find some beads to put on it. (You can buy them cheap at craft stores).

We made our own on our Basic as well, and I still keep them on my webbing during exercise, as well as for my civilian hiking.


----------



## jonsey (10 Jan 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, but what are they used for?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2005)

Basicaly you used them to count paces you take when patrolling and stuff.  You have to know how many paces you take in 100 meters for it to be usefull.  This helps you know how far you have gone. Basicaly , every time you have gone the requisite number of paces you move one bead...........

I have a set i bought at the PX in fort leonard wood......the beads are little black skulls !!  >


----------



## 4CDO PARA (10 Jan 2005)

You mean to tell me that everyone and their dog doesn't have a GPS already?  : (joke) Even with a GPS, you can never beat an old trusty set of pacing beads for a back up. I have had to replace mine every so often and I recommend using wooden beads if you're making your own as the plastic ones tend to freeze and break off. ( Especially if you have them on your outer vest/webbing shoulder where they take a beating from rucking etc etc. )


----------



## pbi (10 Jan 2005)

I have carried a set on my webgear (now my vest) for years, even though I am really a pogue now not a real soldier. When I needed them, they were great. But, as one poster observed, before you try to use them, you need to "calibrate" your pace, by day and by night, in open and close terrain. Lay out 100 metres, then walk it at a normal speed with the usual load you will carry, by day and night, three times each. This gives you a good average pace for 100 metres, rough or open, day or night. Note that somewhere, or memorize it.

Also, when you get to my age, they can be useful to help you remember how many steps it is to the bathroom at night.

Cheers.


----------



## sguido (10 Jan 2005)

Another recipe for home made pacing 'beads':

Ingredients:
36 inches of paracord
24 inches of paracord
lighter - to melt the ends so they don't fray

1.   Double the 36 inch length, and tie a knot at the open end.
2.   Tie a tight single prusik knot around the doubled cord. Cut the prusik close to the doubled cord; melt ends.   The   knot should be tight enough so that it doesn't slip.
3.   Repeat 8 more times.   You should now have 9 knots (beads) on the doubled cord.
4.   Slide the knots to the open end (well, closed with a knot, but you get the idea)
5.   Leaving some room for them to slide 'up', tie a knot in the centre of the doubled cord.
6.   Per step 2, add another 5 knots above the centre of the doubled cord.
7.   Tie a knot at the top of the doubled cord, allowing for the 5 knots to slip up and down.

(Sad attempt at ASCII drawing on)

(===X===00000X====000000000X=

From left to right...closed end of cord...couple of inches...knot...couple of inches...5 prusiks...knot...couple of inches...9 prusiks...knot at open end

(Sad attempt at ASCII drawing off)

To use:   
Lower knots represent 100 meters.
Upper knots represent 1000 meters.

As you pace off 100 meters, slide a knot from the 100m group upwards.   When you reach 1000m, slide one of the 1000m knots up, and start again with the 100m knots.

If a knot becomes too loose, replace it.

(Tip courtesy of "The Ranger Digest IV".   Check out 'Ranger Rick's' website @
http://www.therangerdigest.com/

The info may be old news to you ground pounders, as may the tips in the various books, but they're pretty useful to air types who forget all the SERE stuff and don't know how to live comfortably in the boonies...)

(edited for typos)


----------



## Bartok5 (10 Jan 2005)

Jonsey's question hit the nail on the head.  Pacing Beads are only useful if you know how to employ  them.  If not, then they are nothing more than a fashion affectation affixed to one's load-bearing gear.

By all means please correct me if I am wrong, but in this day and age of PLGRs and widespread civilian GPS use, I don't believe that "pacing" is even taught as part of the basic SQ/BIQ or CAP Nav Skills package.  I hope that I am wrong, but around Gagetown I have never seen a CAP student employing a compass and pacing as a Nav technique.  I've seen plenty of PLGR training occurring in lieu....

If anyone on this board has to explain how Pacing Beads are employed in concert with one's "known paces per 100m on flat, broken, uphill and downhill ground", then I rest my case.  It was a basic nav technique in concert with compass skills when I went through basic (both times) and I would hope that such skills are still taught.  But I fear not - at least based on what I've seen.  

In any case, "pace beads" are a very useful nav-aide in conjunction with one's (verified) pace, a map and a properly declinated compass.  But only if you know how to effectively combine all three tools in conjunction with the ability to "read ground".  Otherwise the pace beads are like jewelry - pretty, but otherwise pointless.  

The next time you see a troopie with "salty" pace-beads hanging off of his or her load-bearing gear, ask them what their average "fighting order" pace is on smooth ground, versus broken terrain, versus uphill, versus downhill.  Then ask them for the same pacing figures based on "marching order".  Chances are, you will get a blank stare or a bullshit answer.  Colour me cynical, but I'd be surprised if half of the folks sporting the beads have ever actually used them for their intended purpose.  But they are "Ranger Beads" don'cha know... just having them makes you COOL......   :


----------



## chrisf (10 Jan 2005)

I'll be honest, I don't do much nav, but I've only ever SEEN a plugger, I've never actually used one, or even seen somone use one... always beads and a compass. I'd be much happier with beads and a compass with the GPS to confirm that you're on target, as beads and a compass don't run out of batteries...


----------



## BKells (10 Jan 2005)

Yes, it is still taught. I didn't touch a GPS until a nav ex my unit did in october, and we only used it to verify. The navigator didn't hold it, he nav'd with a compass and counted paces. Maybe it's because we're infantry.


----------



## Slim (11 Jan 2005)

Well...Its a skill that should never go out of style. Infantry nav should be "army nav" and the electronic goodies a luxury!

basic soldier skills should never go out of style!!

Slim


----------



## 4CDO PARA (11 Jan 2005)

Agreed! We usually have the one troop nav with the map and compass and a separate one to pace. Keeps both more alert to their surroundings by giving each less to worry about.


----------



## qjdb (11 Jan 2005)

He11, even in Cadets, we teach Map and Compass.  The GPS is only taught to the Gold Stars (15-16 years old ish).  I guess we don't want the younger kids breaking it 

I make up pacing beads and give them as prizes.  A good majority of my senior cadets can also give you their paces after thinking about it for a bit.  Obviously, we don't use the pacing, etc, quite as often as some of you, but we do still teach it.

If any of you are interested in what we teach Cadets, here is the website where you can download all of our Training Manuals, in .pdf form.

http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/resources-ressources/4_e.asp

Quentin


----------



## 2FERSapper (11 Jan 2005)

GPS, should never be used at the expense of your ability to properly use a map and compass. Far to often people use these wonderful tools like GPS but what happens when they crack and break or the batteries die.


----------



## Cooper (12 Jan 2005)

I've only ever seen the PLGR once, and that was in a classroom lecture. Every other time I've seen or taken part in nav it was with map and compass.


----------



## Northern Touch (12 Jan 2005)

I don't own a pair, but I used a buddies on my Nav this summer and when i was "pretend" 2 i/c for one of our recce's.  The work great, the only thing is that we really didn't walk in many straight lines when doing our recce, so my pace count went to absolute total shit because of the weaving in and out in closed country.


----------



## Thaedes (12 Jan 2005)

Mark C said:
			
		

> By all means please correct me if I am wrong, but in this day and age of PLGRs and widespread civilian GPS use, I don't believe that "pacing" is even taught as part of the basic SQ/BIQ or CAP Nav Skills package.   I hope that I am wrong, but around Gagetown I have never seen a CAP student employing a compass and pacing as a Nav technique.



Well that explains it, CAP.   As far as it being part of course cirriculum, yes it still is.

And as far as pace-"beads" are concerned, its probably best you opt for something other then a plastic bead and go for something like a rubber ring.  Plastic has a wonderful way of clacking together, and if you've ever done a night recce, I'm sure you would understand how silencing your kit is always a priority.  I've seen guys attach them to their tac vests and with each step forward the beads would swing and click up against the C7, or bounce back down on the plastic casing of the bayonet.  

Pace beads are an excellent tool, especially if all else fails.  You may be on a Recce longer then you expect, and the GPS bats are shot.  The point is, any number of things modern can fail or break or you may even have a brain fart and fail to remember its proper use, if you know your pace, and have a good pace counter, you just need some simple topo skills and your good to go.


----------



## chrisf (12 Jan 2005)

I have yet to be issued the tac-vest, but I can assure you, my plastic pace beads are completely silent when attached to my webbing (I also have a set with rubber discs, can't stand them, they're too hard to pull up and down, and a pain in the ass to count with your hand)


----------



## Korus (13 Jan 2005)

It's funny, I've never seen a plugger before until last night when I was given one to teach myself how to operate for the ex this weekend...


----------



## McGowan (22 Mar 2005)

What are your thoughts on them? Explain how to use them for others!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (22 Mar 2005)

"ranger" or pacing beads are a piece of doubled over para cord with 13 arts and crafts beads threaded through them and seperated into 2 groups.  The 1st group ( top or bottom dosent matter) has 9 beads.  The 2nd having 4.  The idea behinind them is that when marching on a bearing, the soldier counts out thier steps to 100M.  At that point they move down one of the beads in the 1st group to represent 100M.  That carries on until the 1Km mark which is marked by reseting group 1, and moving down 1 bead from group 2 to represent Km's.  Carry on resetting until objective reached. Bake at 350 for 1 hr, stir serve and enjoy.

I find they are quite uselfull as the GPS isnt always accurate, and should only be used to double check anyways (IMHO).


----------



## Redeye (22 Mar 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on them? Explain how to use them for others!



Pacing beads are a vital piece of kit, though I've been a little amused by meeting some troops who don't actually know how to use them and just have them for LCF.

While GPS is more accurate, on most courses you don't have the luxury of using them, and at the end of the day everyone should be able to navigate by map and compass anyhow, without all the fancy kit.


----------



## NATO Boy (22 Mar 2005)

I assume that by L C F you're saying "look cool factor?" So true with some guys...but in the end, pacer beads (like your compass) are essential for NAV and can get you where the fight is when your buddy doesn't have his GPS.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Mar 2005)

You've heard you can eat your buttons?

You can eat ranger beads too  ;D


----------



## Redeye (22 Mar 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> I assume that by L C F you're saying "look cool factor?" So true with some guys...but in the end, pacer beads (like your compass) are essential for NAV and can get you where the fight is when your buddy doesn't have his GPS.



I do indeed mean look cool factor.  I have seen a couple of troops with no idea how to use the beads (not that it's particularly complex, but nevertheless...)  A GPS is a potent tool, but when your batteries go dead on the approach, being able to do the basics is most important.

I found particularly amusing the glow-in-the-dark skulls a Sgt in my unit had as pacing beads.  Mine are just simple rubber washers, they work well enough, sometimes a little tight, but means they won't slip and screw  up my count.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (22 Mar 2005)

Alright, let me see if I get this, the nine beads count up to 900m then for the last 100m to a km you just push one bead of the second group thus equalling 1 full km, so does this mean that you can only count up to 4km? Then again you can always restart it over and mentally keep tabs on your distance, could your second group have more that 4 beads? Just out of curiosity, I have seen some Resv's with them and wondering what was the deal, thanks.
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## MJP (22 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> Alright, let me see if I get this, the nine beads count up to 900m then for the last 100m to a km you just push one bead of the second group thus equalling 1 full km,



You got it.



> so does this mean that you can only count up to 4km? Then again you can always restart it over and mentally keep tabs on your distance, could your second group have more that 4 beads?



You usually start over with each leg, so having beads that only go to 4 KM is a moot point.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (22 Mar 2005)

Actually on the 5th you reset the 2nd group, representing groups of 5km.


----------



## chrisf (22 Mar 2005)

If you're doing a leg over 5 km, you're doing somthing wrong anyway.


----------



## MJP (22 Mar 2005)

quote author=Just a Sig Op link=topic=28605/post-188313#msg188313 date=1111548792]
If you're doing a leg over 5 km, you're doing somthing wrong anyway.

lol  I'd love to be on the nav team on that patrol......


----------



## Redeye (23 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> Alright, let me see if I get this, the nine beads count up to 900m then for the last 100m to a km you just push one bead of the second group thus equalling 1 full km, so does this mean that you can only count up to 4km? Then again you can always restart it over and mentally keep tabs on your distance, could your second group have more that 4 beads? Just out of curiosity, I have seen some Resv's with them and wondering what was the deal, thanks.
> UBIQUE!!!!



After pulling the ninth bead down and pacing out another hundred metres, you move all the beads back up to the start.  Then when you pace off your next 100 m (ie, reach 1100m) you pull a bead down.

You should never have to pace anything close to 4km on a single leg, in fact, you should never set a leg more than 1 kilometre, according to the conventional wisdom I've always heard.

That all said, my beads are five and ten - so I can just go up and down the cord as necessary.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Mar 2005)

I've never used pacing beads... I've stored the number of paces in my head in a similar manner, though I could see how pacing beads would be useful if you get bumped... less chance of forgetting... normally though I'm mounted when I'm doing Map and Compass so I have the odometer to see how far I've traveled and only need the compass for general directions on which road to take if the map is not accurate.

I usually do Map and Compass 2-3 times a year on foot, and rarely accross country, so maybe I should get a set of beads, and just bring them on dismounted exersizes...

*shrug*

Pacing is my only weak point in Map and Compass and I'm never out more than 50 meters after more than a km of bushwacking....


----------

